
The Fuzzwich Cartoon Maker (yc summer 07) - dhouston
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/06/the-fuzzwich-cartoon-maker/
======
davidw
I had some fun with it, no offense to anyone involved. It's pretty cool
actually, because of how simple it is.

<http://www.fuzzwich.com/minivid/minivid.php?vid=400>

~~~
pg
That made me laugh out loud. I put it on my frontpage.

~~~
davidw
I'm currently reading a book, 'The Black Swan', that talks about randomness,
and I have to say... I didn't wake up this morning thinking that I would
create a cartoony animation subsequently featured on PG's web site.

------
pg
This is strangely addictive. I still haven't figured out exactly why.

------
palish
Looks awesome! Out of curiosity, why can't a user upload a sound or image and
use it in their cartoon? If you're worried about NSFW issues, you can always
use Amazon's Mechanical Turk to mark a sound or image as NSFW.

~~~
seekely
User upload will be coming in the near future. At least for images. For now,
we wanted to push out something that was dead simple and involved as few steps
to create something as possible.

On another note, our more powerful and feature rich online music animator,
currently in the works, completely revolves around user created and uploaded
content.

~~~
far33d
While live record is a great way to get it out there... keyframe based
animation (even without explicit timing spline control) would really help.

~~~
seekely
Completely agree. While keyframing may never make it into Mini-vid (maybe a
quiet advanced feature?), it will most certainly be in our complete music
animator product (which we really need to decide on a name for :) )

~~~
far33d
I've got lots of ideas on some cool ways to do keyframing and animation for
non-animators... anticipating the next product.

------
brett
The more I play with it and think about it the more impressed I am. The level
of user constraint is spot on. You are constrained enough that it's super
simple to use but there's plenty to play with for a long time.

------
mynameishere
Couldn't get it to work. I have Flash 8. No error or anything.

~~~
seekely
Heh. Yes it currently requires Flash 9 and we have zero checking for upgrades.
Right now, we are under the horrible assumption that more or likely you have
been to YouTube, which requires Flash 9. That will be fixed by the end of the
day. Sorry about that oversight!

~~~
portLAN
I always used YouTube with Flash 7. There was a big gap between 7 and 9 for
Linux with no 8.

------
PStamatiou
double congrats to them! A few of them went to Georgia Tech and were in
classes of mine. my thoughts about it from yesterday: <http://urltea.com/15s0>

~~~
walterk
I'll second that. Congrats to Rob and Devin and whoever else is on the team!

------
uuilly
<http://fuzzwich.com/minivid/minivid.php?vid=662>

You are my new favorite website for when I'm too tired to code yet too wired
to sleep...

Thank you!

------
far33d
Wow. This is great. I was just (yesterday) thinking about how there are no
user accessible animation tools out there. There's a long way to go, but this
is a wonderful start.

Congrats.

------
blored
Cool name, Fuzzwich. Where is it from? I'll buy a beer for the guy who
invented it, if I ever meet him I like it so much. FUZZWICH.

------
joshwa
Reminds me a bit of <http://quickcomic.com/> \- but done right. Well done
guys.

------
luxiou
This is a fine piece of flash/flex engineering -- congrats guys!

------
andyjenn
I bet Terry Gilliam wished this was invented years ago...

------
dhouston
congrats guys!!

